# Tablet als Mobiles Grafiktablet als einziges wichtiges Feature



## Salamango (24. Oktober 2018)

Guten morgen,

Ich suche für meine Freundin ein Tablet das sie zum Zeichnen und Bilderbearbeiten benutzen kann. Ich weis das kein Tablet an ein Grafiktablet wie Wacom ran kommt, aber es soll möglichst gut in diesem Bereich sein. Heißt: Der Stift ist sehr wichtig und muss auch für feine Arbeit geeignet sein. Wir reden hier nicht aus dem Hoch-Professionellen (Beruflichen) Nutzen sondern schon als Hobby aber ich weis das sie dieses sehr ernst nimmt und oft 200€ für Stifte ausgibt daher wäre das schlimmste was passieren kann ein schlechter Stift glaube ich^^

Das Tablet soll KEIN ersatz sein für einen PC oder Handy (haben wir beides schon). Ein guter Display ist natürlich auch beim zeichnen wichtig...

Meine vorab Infos:

Die IPad Pro Reihe mit dem Optionalen Stift sieht für mich erstmal nach einer guten Wahl aus. Wir benutzen beide eigentlich keine Apple Geräte (Weder Handy noch PC) und wollen das in den beiden bereichen ganz sicher auch nicht ändern ;P Nun soll es sogar möglichsein das IPad am PC als Richtiges Grafiktablet zu verwenden habe ich gelesen allerdings nur unter MacOS und da Adobe und Apple gerade erst eine Partnerschaft wieder eingegangen sind, schaue ich natürlich gespannt darauf was am 30.10 noch neues vorgestellt wird in diesem Bereich. Aber schonmal von den jetzigen Geräten tendiere ich schon zu den Ipads habt ihr da Erfahrung in diesem Künstlerischen Bereich?

Alternativen:

Das Surface Pro und ein Huawei Tablet wurden mir auch schon empfohlen, allerdings nur mit dem satz: Ist ja auch ein Stift dabei... also nur "ein Stift" ist ne schwache aussage finde ich. Wie sieht es bei denen aus mit Druckpunkten und wechselspitzen? Welche Funktionen? Darüber finde ich echt schwer richtige Infos und wenn, dann sind sie sehr uneinig
.

Samsung Tab 4 wäre auch ne Überlegung wert oder ein Galaxy book, bei einem Eher Notebook typischen Gerät würde ich aber eher auf Windows ausweichen und nicht auf Mobil App Windows sondern wenn dann richtiges Windows, hat das Surface ja glaube ich oder`? Beim Tab 4 ist natürlich der Stift vom Note dabei aber das Gerät an sich scheint eher auf Notizen machen usw ausgelegt zu sein... nicht wirklich im Design/Zeichnen. 


 Gibs da auch hier vielleicht Erfahrung?

Wäre für viele dinge Offen und scheine mit meinen Ansrüchen nicht gerade eine Zielgruppe für einen Herrsteller zu sein haha. Viele decken den Bereich "mit" ab die meisten eher naja. Wäre schön wenn ihr da Tipps hättet.

Preislich wollte ich bis 1100€ vllt gehen maximal, gerne günstiger und wenn es das Top Gerät das alles Perfekt abdeckt wäre, kann man den Maximal Breis sicher auch ausdehnen. Weihnachten ist ja nur einmal im Jahr^^


----------



## Darkseth (24. Oktober 2018)

iPad Pro + Apple Pencil ist abgesehen von den Profi geräten von Wacom etc schon mitunter das beste.. Was Reaktionszeit, Lag, etc angeht.

Warte aber noch bis 30. Oktober. Wenn iPad Pro 3. generation (und vielleicht ein Apple Pencil 2) vorgestellt wird, wird die zweite Generation günstiger.

Schau dir hierzu mal auf Youtube einfach mal nen haufen Videos über die App "ProCreate" an, das ist so ziemlich DIE App zum Zeichnen/malen unter iOS.
Für Bildbearbeitung kann man sich Affinity Photo (quasi Photoshop alternative) ansehen, oder zum Zeichenn/erstellen evtl auch Affinity Designer. Musst du aber selbst schauen, womit du am besten klarkommst^^
Aber es ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend auf Youtube zu sehen, was einige mit einem iPad (Pro) + ProCreate so hinbekommen....

ProCreate ist auch kompatibel mit den gängigen Dateitypen, man kann die also so speichern, dass sie am Windows PC problemlos genutzt werden können~

Alternativen: Android kannst du komplett in die Tonne kloppen. Dafür gibt es einfach schlicht und ergreifend keine App, die auch nur ansatzweise an Procreate rankommt. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Stifte es in sachen Präzision mit dem Apple Pencil (in Kombiantion mit dem 120 Hz Display) aufnehmen können.
Und, die teile sind nach maximal 2 Jahren veraltet.
Android ist halt leider wirklich endgültig Tod auf tablets...

Höchstens Surface und ähnliche Windows modelle würde ich mir ansehen, wenn man vollwertiges Windows braucht (sprich, wenn es unter Windows dein Wunschprogramm gibt). Aber: Teste es aus. Es gibt genug, die das Schreibgefühl, Präzision etc beim iPad Pro besser finden, als beim Surface. Wie gesagt, selbst probieren ^^

Es gibt übrigens auch auf Youtube sehr viele Vergleichsvideos (iPad Pro vs. Surface vs. Galaxy Tab 3/4. Bzw nur je 2 davon) speziell aus Sicht von "artists" in genau diesem Bereich.
Einfach das Gerät selsbt eingeben, und "artist review", oder "illustrators" oder sowas. Als Schlüsselwörter, und mal rumgucken.

Hängt halt auch etwas davon ab, wie dein Wortflow aussehen soll, und wie du es bevorzugst ^^ Der Surface Pen hat ja z.B. hinten den Radierer, und einen Knopf + Knopf an der seite. Apple Pencil nicht.


----------



## Salamango (24. Oktober 2018)

Ja das klingt doch schonmal gut. Ich denke eher das ich in Richtung IPad Pro gehe und einfach mal abwarte was der 30.10 bringt. Das Surface an sich kann zwar deutlich mehr und Windows ist die für uns bessere Plattform, aber ich denke Apple kann in diesem speziellen Bereich es vllt besser und ist deutlich günstiger muss man sagen. Danke für die Antworten  Das Android Tabletts eben einfach nicht mehr bieten als Handys ist leider Wahr... würde mir nie ein Apple Handy kaufen, aber in sachen Tabletts scheint es zu gehen. PC und Laptop von Apple ist allerdings dannw ieder nen kompletter Witz. Der Vorteil ist das ich das Tablett, wenn was ist, selber Reparieren kann und nicht auf den Räuberischen Applestore Humbuk rein fallen müsste :3 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------

